# Looking for apothecary bail wire jars



## thenaturalway (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find 16 oz plastic or acrylic bail wire jars? The Chemistry Store had those and the 19 oz jars.  They must have sold out of the 16 oz jars.  The 19 oz jars are too big.  I want to use them for my bath salts and milk baths.  I don't want to use glass in case a customer drops it and then wants to sue me because of their carelessness.  I prefer to purchase in bulk.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2008)

I just saw some today, but do not remember where. Maybe at SKS-Bottle...


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin15s.html These are 13 1/2 oz & smaller.


----------



## IanT (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have a michaels or some similar type of craft store around you?? if you do ...theyve got TONS of them and they are dirt cheap...I picked up a bunch of them for like $10...sooooooooo cheap!!!


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 28, 2008)

How do the ones at Michaels hold up?


----------



## IanT (Jun 28, 2008)

real nice from my experience..only I was using them for different purposes...but lets just say I can attest to the fact they are nice and air-tight 

They have them in ALLL different sizes, big, small, medium, itsy bitsy....everything, theyre awwwweeessommme!


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 28, 2008)

I just looked online and of course all the Michael around me are in BFE    Might just have to make a trip though, I will call first to see if they have them. I love those jars. Do you mind me asking what size were the ones you got and how much were they each?


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

sure, I got ones that were small enough that you could maybe fit 1 and a half wine corks in it (if that gives a lil perspective), and ones that were larger as well...maybe from 3inches high by 1inch wide to 5 inches high X2.5 inches wide...they were all $1 each 


but if michaels is the only one around you, check out other craft stores that are similar , Im sure there are comparable stores and they all mostly carry the same things!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2008)

Ian, they are talking about jars, not bottles.

Take a look at this link http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin15s.html

I could be wrong but I sure thought this is what she was looking for.


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

Tab- those are the ones I was talking about!! 




(I had to do a google search at first because I didnt know they were called apothecary jars lol...but they make them in Aaaaaaal sorts of sizes!)

here I found a better pic of the one i was describing 

http://www.cimarroncandle.com/ResealJar.html

its the one all the way to the left...theyve got them even smaller than that...maybe you could fit a stack of quarters in it or something (I was thinking lip balm...when i learn to make them)...

and they go up to the size you could stick your head in (can you tell Im a visual person lol)


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooh, a lip balm in a bail jar would be so cute!!! Headed to Michael's tomorrow. I will also check Pat Catans.


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, I don't know where I was looking last night but there is one right around the corner from me!


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

lol well looook at that!!


----------

